# Database Discussions > Oracle >  impact

## meganmegan

hi my friends
what is the meaning of IMPACT in results of ADDM?

----------


## SpywareDr

The Automatic Database Diagnostic Monitor (ADDM) results help determine the root cause of problems that are impacting (having a direct effect on) performance.

----------


## meganmegan

thanks you very times

----------


## SpywareDr

You're welcome.

----------

